# Sticky  Please post Images



## TFAdmin

Photos really help our members when diagnosing and offering advice to someone with a broken tractor or equipment. Even if it's just a couple of shots of the broken part, it can help all of us get to the bottom of the issue faster. Please post images whenever possible.

If you need a hand posting images I'm happy to help. Please contact me and I will walk you through it.


----------

